# Windows 7 RAS Dienste lassen sich nicht starten Fehler: 1068



## Shourijo (3. November 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Also ich habe ein Problem mit der Aktivierung der gemeinsam genutzten Internetverbindung unter Windows 7.

Undzwar habe ich hier meinen Rechner stehen. Dieser ist per W-Lan mit dem Internet verbunden.
Desweiteren steht hier ein Netbook, dass ich über Lan mit dem Haupt PC verbunden habe.

Nun möchte ich gerne die Internetverbindung des Haupt PC's nutzen um auf dem Netbook Internet zu bekommen (Ja, ich weiß son Ding hat auch W-Lan, aber das läuft nicht und wird es auch nicht, bevor ich mir nicht eine andere Karte besorge )
Wenn ich jedoch nun versuche die Verbindung freizugeben, kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Beim Aktivieren der gemeinsamen Nutzung der Internetverbindung ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Der Abhängigkeitsdienst oder die Abhängigkeitsgruppe konnte nicht gestartet werden."

Habe schon in Google gesucht, dort wird als Lösung angeboten, zu schauen ob auch alle anderen benötigten Dienste zumindest auf "Manuell" stehen.
Bei mir ist dies der Fall, trotzdem erscheint der Fehler weiterhin.

Hat zufällig jemand noch eine Ahnung, wie man das Problem lösen könnte?


----------



## Goyle 2010 (4. November 2010)

Geh auf die Adaptereigenschaften von deinem W-Lan im Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter dort kannste unter Eigenschaften--> Freigabe. Da kannste bei 2 Sachen ein Häkchen machen. (Gemeinsame Nutzung usw.


----------



## Shourijo (4. November 2010)

Goyle schrieb:


> Geh auf die Adaptereigenschaften von deinem W-Lan im Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter dort kannste unter Eigenschaften--> Freigabe. Da kannste bei 2 Sachen ein Häkchen machen. (Gemeinsame Nutzung usw.



Ähmm ja.... erstmal Danke für deine Antwort 

Das ist halt auch garnicht das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß wo man es aktiviert, sondern dass es sich nicht aktivieren lässt weil angeblich irgendwelche Dienste nicht gestartet werden konnten.

Ist jetzt aber auch egal, habe zwischenzeitlich Windows per Inplace Upgrade wieder auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt und nun gings auch mit der gemeinsamen Nutzung der Internetverbindung.


----------

